# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  اردبیل یا بابل

## zahra_zahra

سلام به نظرتون سطح دانشگاه اردبیل بیشتره تو پیراپزشکی ها یا بابل؟یعنی میشه بدون هزینه از بابل به اردبیل انتقالی گرفت ؟منتظر نظرهاتونم

----------


## M.javaddd

شک نکن بابل

----------


## B3hism

> سلام به نظرتون سطح دانشگاه اردبیل بیشتره تو پیراپزشکی ها یا بابل؟یعنی میشه بدون هزینه از بابل به اردبیل انتقالی گرفت ؟منتظر نظرهاتونم


دانشگاه علوم پزشکی اردبیل از لحاظ تیم استادی ، استادهای بسیار خوب و قدری داره ؛
اما از لحاظ امکاناتی میشه گفت در حد افتضاح هستش .
اگر آذری زبان نیستید یا به زندگی توی شهرهای با امکانات ساده عادت نداری ، اصلا و ابدا سمت اردبیل نرید .

----------


## zahra_zahra

> دانشگاه علوم پزشکی اردبیل از لحاظ تیم استادی ، استادهای بسیار خوب و قدری داره ؛
> اما از لحاظ امکاناتی میشه گفت در حد افتضاح هستش .
> اگر آذری زبان نیستید یا به زندگی توی شهرهای با امکانات ساده عادت نداری ، اصلا و ابدا سمت اردبیل نرید .


من خودم بومی اردبیل هستم ولی میخوام بابلم بزنم فقط موندم انتقالی میدن بدون شهریه به اردبیل یا نه؟

----------

